# Auto Boxen an PC!



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

Hi,

mein soundsystem ist kaputt gegangen und bekomme kein neues.
deswegen hab ich mir überlegt Subwoofer und nen verstärker zu kaufen.

ich hab mal bei nem kumpel seine anlage testen dürfen, da hats dich gehoben^^

so subwoofer hätt ich die hier!

welchen verstärker würdet ihr empfehlen????

und kann man mit diesen subwoofer auch die stimme bei den liedern hören?
bei meinem soundsystem war es so, dass ich über die 2 lautsprecher die stimmen gehört habe und über den subwoofer nur den bass!

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Speed-E (27. Februar 2009)

Das Ding hat 1500RMS 4+4Ohm. 
Du brauchs also eine Endstufe die 2Ohm stabil ist und genug Dampf hat. 

Die zum Beispiel:
db Technologies HPA 2800 Endstufe
Behringer EP-2500


MfG Speed-E


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

ginge der auch?

den gibts nämlich beim media markt für 99€!!!

und die box 2mal!


wäre das perfekt? die subwoofer im ersten beitrag, die endstufe von mir und die box 2mal?


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

Wenn deine Musik komplett unter 80Hz liegt kannst du nur mit einem Subwoofer "Musik" hören.

Kauf dir einfach 2 gebrauchte Standboxen, einen gebrauchten Amp wie den HK610 für 50-80€ und schon hast du was ordentliches.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

was heißt wenn sie komplett unter 80Hz liegt?


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

80Hz wäre die höchste Frequenz die ich auf einen Subwoofer geben würde.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

sry versteh nicht was du meinst 
kenn mich nicht wirklich mit HiFi aus


----------



## dot (27. Februar 2009)

Finger weg von den Marken Crunch & Co. Da ist sprichwoertlich nicht nur der Preis billig...
Und ein Sub ist natuerlich, einfach ausgedrueckt, nicht fuer die "Stimmen" zustaendig.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

und der hier?

ja und der subwoofer, eigentlich sinds 2 im ersten beitrag passen? und die boxen?


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

Kauf dir doch einfach einen aktiven Subwoofer wie z.B. den Canton AS40.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

warum?

würden diese 3 sachen jetzt zusammen passen?

Subwoofer
Box(2mal)
Endstufe


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

Wieso eine PA Box, eine Autoendstufe und einen Autosubwoofer, wenn das ganze Zeug für ein Zimmer absolut ungeeignet ist? >.<

In Wohnungen verwendet man Hifi Anlagen, auf Konzerten PA Boxen und im Auto CarHifi. Mischen ist immer bescheiden und nur Hifi klingt wirklich gut.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

ich will aber kein soundsystem mehr!

passen ja nur die boxen nicht oder?


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

Nein, da passt gar nichts zusammen.

Was spricht gegen Hifi Komponenten? Bzw. wieso lehnst du diese ab? Dir ist schon klar, dass Musik hauptsächlich aus Mitten besteht, diese Subwoofer aber nur die Tiefen (mangelhaft) abdecken. Die Leistungsangaben sind eh nutzlos, 1W reicht bei guten Boxen aus um über Zimmerlautstärker zu hören, also wozu 1,5kW Leistung?


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

ich höre hauptsächlich techno und will fetten bass haben...

könntest du mir nen subwoofer, verstärker( endstufe ) und boxen zeigen die zusammen passen?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. Februar 2009)

ich kann dir die eltax lautsprecher von conrad empfehlen die gibts heute für 70 euro kosten sonst 100 ich habe sie sleber schon oft genug gehört mit allen arten an musik und spare schon darauf mir diese zu holen ..ich habe die in verbindung mit nem 12 watt saroound verstärker gehört (den ich selber besitze) ich will mir noch nen vernünftigen verstärker holen und der rest kommt später 
wenn du nen sub suchst nimm dir die firma magnat..aber wie gesagt selbst für die party reichen die ...@the moment habe ich hier eine kaputte aeg mc 500 anlage im betrieb an der ein 95 euro "billig" subwoofer hängt den ich aus nem 5.1 sstem genommen hab (gabs bei penny) is der name acurra aufgedruckt. aber darhinter steckt die firma magnat am ende. so nd naja es klingt halt nit so gut is halt alles zusammen gewürfelt ..mit den standlautsprechern habe ich nen bass nen mittel ton und nen hochton in einer box und auf einander abgestimmt was am ende einfach besser klingt.

so hab geade den mörder text verfasst da hatter geantwortet wasser hört ^^ also selbst mit dieesen boxen kannst du hammer geil techno hören ..ich selber habe bzw den hat jetzt meine freundin nen renkforce 12w verstärker in verbindung 20 euro boxen von wall markt und das klingt einfach gut ...hat mich alles zusammen damals 80 okken gekostet 
nur hab ich keine Fernbedinung.und wenn du wie gsagt guten techno hören willst dan gehn gute standlautsprecher mehr als gut dafür . mit nem richtigen verstärker auf jeden fall


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

ich wollte mir alles beim media markt holen, weil ich da gerade ne 120€ gutschrift habe und da spar ich dann was.

also könnt ihr mir was zusammenstellen?
subwoofer, verstärker (endstufe), boxen?


----------



## Speed-E (27. Februar 2009)

Also,
1. Wieso willst du eine Auto-Endstufe in der Wohnung einsetzen?
2. Hast du auch schon ein dickes Netzteil oder Spannungswandler für die Endstufe? Die zieht auf Volllast wenigstens 50A!
3. Wenn du Techno hörst, sind die Hifonics zu weich. Die klingen eher wie Pudding. Mehr etwas für Blackmusic.
4. Schau dich mal eher nach JL Audio JBL oder Phase um, die kicken. 
5. Kauf dir doch bloss nicht so eine niedliche kleine Endstufe für 1500W RMS Bässe. 
6. Kann ich da meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, kaufe lieber etwas fürs Wohnzimmer. Ein kleines Teufel System z.B., kostet das selbe und es klingt besser.

MfG Speed-E


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

ich will was gscheites haben, mein z-2300 ist kaputt gegangen...

und ein paar kumpel haben auch fette boxen, subwoofer und verstärker im zimmer.

wennst da drin stehst und die drehen auf hebts dich^^

also was könnt ihr mir empfehlen, mit links pls


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

wie wärs mit dem?

Verstärker


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

eBay: hk 6500, Audio Hi-Fi 
Der taugt was...


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

ich will nichts bei ebay kaufen!!!!
entweder media markt oder irgendein guter online shop


----------



## ManuelB (27. Februar 2009)

Fehlen aber immer noch Frequenzweichen, wobei man bei diesen Leistungen wohl eher zu aktiven raten kann. Dann fehlt aber ein zweiter Verstärker.

MfG
Manu


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

Wieviel willst du insgesamt denn ausgeben?


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

naja so ca. 1000€!
sollte aber nicht recht mehr sein...


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

Da gibt es doch schon neue Verstärker die was taugen, z.B. der Marantz PM 6002, der NAD C325BEE, ein Cambridge Azur 640 oder vieleicht auch ein HK970, dazu noch Boxen von Canton, Nubert, Klipsch, Cambridge, Quadral oder Heco, aber vorher umbedingt Probehören gehen.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

wo soll ich die dinger bitte probehören??

und könntest mir was zusammenstellen, was auch passt?
mit links pls


----------



## ManuelB (27. Februar 2009)

Ich habe z.B. den Cambridge azur 540a. Der reicht bei Lautsprechern mit mit halbwegs akzeptablem Wirkungsgrad (keine Car-Hifi Chassis  ) schon für ordentlich Musik.  

MfG
Manu


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

Im Hifi Laden, wo denn sonst?

Schau mal in den nächsten Zeitschriftenladen, dort gibt es Zeitschriften wie die Stereoplay, Stereo oder Audio, da stehen hinten die Händler drin.  Lass dich einfach beraten.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

in meiner nähe gibts nur media markt


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

Sicher? Wohnst du eher an der Grenze zu Deutschland oder Richtung Schweiz/Italien? Im Allgäu gibts in Altusried einen Händler, ansonsten sieht es da eher schlecht aus.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

ich wohn in niederösterreich


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2009)

HiFi neu oder gebraucht: audio-markt.de - das Portal fr Highend-Gerte, Lautsprecher, Verstrker...

Schau da einfach die Händler durch.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ne bei mir gibts eh nen media markt der auch HiFi verkauft.
deswegen will ich ja beim mm das alles kaufen

jetzt kannst du mir nicht was zusammenstellen mit links???


----------



## rebel4life (28. Februar 2009)

Der MediaMarkt hat aber fast keine Auswahl und zudem ist der überteuert, Probehören kann man da auch nicht ordentlich. Verstehst du das nicht, dass man eine (teure) Anlage sein ganzes Leben lang haben kann, wenn man nur einmal richtig investiert hat. Ich kann dir keine Anlage zusammenstellen die dir taugt, denn ich habe komplett andere Ohren als wie du.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ja aber ich kann halt nur im media markt kaufen, da hab ich auch nen 129€gutschein und er ist in der nähe das einzige gute elektro geschäft.

ja aber dann kauf ich ja vielleicht was, das nichts taugt.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Februar 2009)

Deine Ohren werden nicht lügen, außer du hörst im MediaMarkt, da sind Equalizer&Co drin, da merkst du fast keinen Unterschied mehr, bzw. sind diese so eingestellt dass nur die, für die sie Provision bekommen auch wirklich gut einstellt sind. Dann wird gerne eine Propaganda CD eingelegt, die z.B. nur ein Bose System gut klingen lässt, aber wenn man dann ne normale CD einlegt wird man schnell enttäuscht sein über den Klang, denn -12dB in den Mitten bei dem 3-2-1 System ist schon heftig, Canton würde sich für -3dB schämen.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

und warum muss man da probehören?

kann ich nicht einfach was gutes kaufen und dann wenns mir nicht gefällt wieder zurückgeben?


----------



## rebel4life (28. Februar 2009)

Nein, kannst du nicht. Das verspricht z.B. Teufel oder Bose, aber die zählen darauf dass man zu Hause nichts vergleichbares hat und es dann nicht zurückschickt, weil man am Anfang begeistert ist. 1 Jahr später ärgert man sich wenn man wirklich Musik hört...

Den Gutschein lässt du dir einfach auszahlen, wenn sie es nicht machen wollen kannst du nach dem Geschäftsführer verlangen, dann zahlen die meistens schon aus, du kannst auch nachschauen was Mediamarkt für Bedingungen bei dem Gutschein hat, aber man kann einen Anspruch auf die Auszahlung haben. Wenn du keine Lust hast dich mit denen rumzustreiten dann stell dich vor die Kasse, warte bis jemand kommt mit etwas das mehr als 130€ kostet und tausch mit ihm deinen Gutschein gegen Geld, gib ihm halt 5€ oder so und schon sind beide Parteien glücklich.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ja wenn ich mir nen subwoofer, verstärker und so kaufe werde ich zuhause sofort musik hören, weil ich habe normal den ganzen tag musik aufgedreht!


----------



## motty (28. Februar 2009)

hey Leute
Ich such ne kleine PA-Anlage für kleinere Partys, so ca. 30 - 70 Leute...möchte allerdings nicht mehr als 200€ ausgeben. habt ihr ne idee wo i da was her bekomme? gebracuht oder neu...ganz egal.

danke im Vorraus


----------



## rebel4life (28. Februar 2009)

Siehste, da lohnt es sich vieleicht doch auch einen Tag mal nach München zu fahren, gerade Österreicher profitieren von so etwas, denn bei euch kostet doch eh alles mehr (außer der Sprit ), also zu Hause volltanken, durch den Kauf in Deutschland sparst du dir locker 30-40€, die gehen zwar für den Sprit drauf, aber München ist nicht schlecht in Sachen HiFi, Wien wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, da kenn ich mich aber nicht aus, im Hifi Forum gibt es bestimmt auch Spezialisten aus deiner Gegend.

HIFI-FORUM: Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi - Da bin ich auch unterwegs, dort gibt es wirkliche Spezialisten, darunter auch Händler die tagtäglich damit arbeiten und fast jedes Gerät kennen.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

oder es wäre auch möglich in nem online shop aus deutschland zu bestellen!


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ich würd gerne das nehmen:

Subwoofer
Verstärker

und die box könnt ich doch auch nehmen oder? 2mal natürlich!

die 3 sachen gibts im mm in meiner nähe

und was ist der unterschied zwischen einem endverstärker und einer endstufe?


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> und warum muss man da probehören?



Deiner Ohren zuliebe? Lass dir vom MM blos nix von Böse ääh Bose andrehen - der Krempel klingt nur aufm Presenter beim MM gut das wars.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ja ok!

kann mir keiner was du den oben genannten sachen sagen?


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2009)

Nochmal:

Car Hifi ist für Autos, PA ist für Bühnenbeschallung usw!

Also nochmal von vorne bitte.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ich will aber kein normales soundsystem!

ich will nen fetten subwoofer, boxen und nen verstärker!


----------



## rebel4life (28. Februar 2009)

PA Boxen sind absolut ungeeignet für einen normalen Raum, denn der Abstrahlwinkel ist so klein, dass man in einem normalen Raum nie eine Stereo Bühne hinbekommt.

CarHiFi protzt mit Watt Angaben, aber die sind absolut unwichtig, ein guter Klang ist da wichter, der Subwoofer AS40 von Canton zum Beispiel hat weitaus weniger "Leistung" in Watt als so einer wie du ihn verlinkt hast, dafür reicht der vollkommen aus und vor allem stimmen die Werte. Schon mal CarHiFi in einem Raum ausprobiert? Wenn du das getan hättest würdest du das nicht umbedingt wollen, denn das klingt grausam aufgrund der Raumgröße, falls du es mir nich glaubst dann kannst du ruhig das Klump kaufen und dich danach dann darüber ärgern.

Wie willst du das dann überhaupts mit Strom versorgen? Ein einfaches Steckernetzteil reicht da nicht, da muss man sich schon selber ein gutes Netzteil bauen, aber ohne Elektronikerausbildung kann ich davon nur abraten, denn man MUSS das anschließend nach VDE prüfen, ansonsten bekommt man ziemlich viel Probleme falls es mal brennen sollte oder ähnliches geschehen sollte.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ja was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen??????


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ja was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen??????


Eine HiFi-Anlage, und keine Autoboxen!!!
Mann, mann, mann.

Und schon tausendmal wurde der Cantonsubwoofer erwähnt.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ja und ich habe schon ein soundsystem gehabt und das ist kaputt gegangen.
jetzt will ich was gscheites und nicht so nen kleinen subwoofer, ich will ne anlage wos dich hebt wennst aufdrehst.

ihr versteht mich irgendwie nicht, spreche ich türkisch oder so?


----------



## moe (28. Februar 2009)

also, 
1. rate ich dir ganz dringend davon ab ne anlage fürs auto in dein zimmer zustellen. ich spreche da aus der erfahrung meines bruders. der hat auch gedacht boah 1kw boxen, geil. und wie hört sichs an: *******.
2. reicht ein system aus nem anständigen aktiv subwoofer und zwei standboxen für ein zimmer vollkommen aus. wenn man qualitativ hochwertiges material hat, gibts brachialen und guten sound.

das kann ich dir mitgeben, ansonsten hab ich nicht so viel ahnung von der materie, da ich mir *einmal* was anständiges (magnat subwoofer und 2 eltax standboxen) gekauft hab und damit zufrieden bin. (<- merkst du was?)

e: ähm, ohne dir jetz nahe treten zu wollen, aber du hast noch nicht verstanden, dass qualitativ hochwertige lautsprecher guten sound machen, oder? da sind satte bässe auch inbegriffen.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Februar 2009)

Stereophile: Focal-JMlab Grande Utopia Be loudspeaker

Blas hiermit von mir aus alles raus, was du hast


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ja und ich habe schon ein soundsystem gehabt und das ist kaputt gegangen.
> jetzt will ich was gscheites und nicht so nen kleinen subwoofer, ich will ne anlage wos dich hebt wennst aufdrehst.
> 
> ihr versteht mich irgendwie nicht, spreche ich türkisch oder so?



Gott steh uns bei xD!!!!! 

Stell dich nich so an! eine Anlage von Teufel wie z.B. die hier LINK oder alle anderen von Teufel sind um Längen besser als das Car-HiFi Zeug! 
Ich selber hab das Motiv 6 für ,,schlappe" 650 € und der Sub bringt bei uns im Bad die Türklinke zum vibrieren und da ist der Flur dazwischen. Car-HiFi ist nunmal für Autos und Heimkino ist für zu hause! lass also Hifonics und wie die alle heißen im schrank und kauf dir z.B. den Denon AVR-1909 und des Theater 2 von Teufel und du kriegst anzeigen ohne ende wegen Ruhestörung xD


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

was haltet ihr dann vom z-5500???????


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> was haltet ihr dann vom z-5500???????


Kauf dir statt dem Z-5500 lieber ein Concept E Magnum power Edition
oder ein Teufel Motiv 2 o.ä.

Ausserdem, warum fragst du nach dem Z-5500?
Du hattest anscheinend doch eins, dann sag du uns doch was du davon hältst.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ich hatte ein z-2300!!

und teufel will ich nicht. ich brauch ja keine standboxen!


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ich hatte ein z-2300!!
> 
> und teufel will ich nicht. ich brauch ja keine standboxen!


Oh sorry.
Und wieso keine Standboxen?


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

weil ich halt keine will...hab eh genug platz auf meinem schreibtisch


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> weil ich halt keine will...hab eh genug platz auf meinem schreibtisch


Hättest  du das Teufelsystem mal angeschaut, hättest du gesehen, dass die kleinen Satelliten nur etwas größer als eine Faust sind.

Bei mir stehen auch 3 auf dem Schreibtisch, und der Subwoofer ist so stark, dass der Boden vibriert.

PC-System Concept E Magnum Power Edition von Lautsprecher Teufel

http://www.teufel.de/showimage.cfm?id=/skins/images/pics/cem_sw_unten.jpg

Lass dich nicht von dem Foto ablenken, die Standfüße sind nicht dabei, und die Satelliten stehen auch ohne Füße

Das Ding ist im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis fast nicht zu schlagen, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ja bei meinem z-2300 hat mein boden mehr als vibriert, da hat alles in meinem zimmer vibriert.

warum sagt jeder dass teufel das beste sei?

aber könnt ich nicht trotzdem den subwoofer und den verstärker nehmen und dazu geeignete boxen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> aber könnt ich nicht trotzdem den subwoofer und den verstärker nehmen und dazu geeignete boxen?



Welchen Sub und welchen Verstärker?? von was redestn du?? 
Zudem ist Teufel Logitsch einfach komplett überlegen, und das in fast allen belangen. Glaub es uns, mit teufel machst du nix verkehrt und sonst wär das Cempe nich das meistverkaufte Sys von Teufel.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

wenn du die vorigen seiten lesen würdest, dann wüsstest du welchen sub und welchen verstärker ich meine!


----------



## dot (28. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich hier einer den Mund verbrennt und dir eine Car-Hifi Zusammenstellung empfiehlt. Hinterher hoert es sich entweder schrecklich an, oder du bekommst es nicht einmal mit genuegend Strom versorgt.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> wenn du die vorigen seiten lesen würdest, dann wüsstest du welchen sub und welchen verstärker ich meine!


Aber nur mit Subwoofer wirst du keine Stimmen hören können, da die meisten Stimmen in einem anderen Frequenzbereich liegen als in dem, den ein Subwoofer abspielt.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ich weiß, deswegen hab ich ja gefragt ob ihr mir geeignete boxen zeigen könnt


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ich weiß, deswegen hab ich ja gefragt ob ihr mir geeignete boxen zeigen könnt



Du bist echt lustig. wieso bist du in dem forum wenn du keinen vorschlag akzeptierst?? Jeder sagt dir dass auto hifi nicht nach hause gehört - aber du ignorierst alles gekonnt.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

ich hab nur auf den vorigen beitrag geantwortet!!!!

dann nehm ich halt das z-5500


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ich hab nur auf den vorigen beitrag geantwortet!!!!
> 
> dann nehm ich halt das z-5500



Ok, wie du meinst. Aber über 230 € fürn pc set is ganz schön viel


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

teufel kostet noch mehr, also!


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> teufel kostet noch mehr, also!



nicht das Concept E Magnum PE, was hier ebenfalls schon oft vorgeschlagen wurde


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

trotzdem!
teufel muss nicht wirklich besser sein als logitech.
ich hab schon so viel negatives über teugel gehört


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> trotzdem!
> teufel muss nicht wirklich besser sein als logitech.
> ich hab schon so viel negatives über teugel gehört



,,teugel" kenn ich a nicht xD
Das Cempe ist aber besser als das Z-5500. Klanglich und preislich. Zudem kannste ja bei Teufel innerhalb von 8 Wochen das sys wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

bei mm hab ich 1-2 jahre garantie


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> trotzdem!
> teufel muss nicht wirklich besser sein als logitech.
> ich hab schon so viel negatives über teugel gehört


Und von uns allen hörst du nur positives.

Kauf dir für 170 € das teufel concept E Magnum Power Edition,
und falls du noch keine gute Soundkarte hast, kannst du dir von den 60 € Differenz zum Logitechsystem ne gescheite Soundkarte kaufen.



King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> bei mm hab ich 1-2 jahre garantie



EDIT: 
Bei Teufel auf die Satelliten 12 Jahre, und ich glaub auf die Endstufe 2 Jahre, falls ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Februar 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und von uns allen hörst du nur positives.
> 
> Kauf dir für 170 € das teufel concept E Magnum Power Edition,
> und falls du noch keine gute Soundkarte hast, kannst du dir von den 60 € Differenz zum Logitechsystem ne gescheite Soundkarte kaufen.
> ...



Nicht ganz richtig... Die Endstufe 2 Jahre Garantie auf die Sateliten sogar 12 Jahre, Dustin hats bloß verdreht .
Aber wie gesagt: ich bin selbst Teufel Kunde und muss sagen dass der Service als auch die quali überragend ist.


----------



## Speed-E (28. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh den Menschen nicht.
Sagt er will was "Gescheites" und will sich ein paar Autosubs mit einer 08/15 Endstufe zulegen, dann ein Z-5500.

Auch ich höre Techno und brauche etwas Klangqualität. Selbst bei uns im Bunker die P.A. kling besser. 

Du hast die Leute gehört, aber mach was du denkst.

MfG Speed-E


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

und teufel sieht echt ******* aus


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> und teufel sieht echt ******* aus



Möcht ja nicht wissen wie deine Ohren aussehen nach deiner Frickellei, aber wir leben in nem freien Staat also stehts jedem frei wie er sein Geld rauswirft


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

und wie man hier sieht ist logitech besser!!!!

und könnte man nicht neben einem soundsystem wie das z-5500 einen auto subwoofer dran hängen sodass man wirklich fetten bass hat?


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Februar 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> und wie man hier sieht ist logitech besser!!!!



Das trifft mich jetzt wie ein Wackelpudding.

Dort sind 9 Soundkarten und 1 Soundsystem gelistet.
Und hättest du dich besser informiert, hättest du gesehen, dass dies kein Test ist, sondern eine Auflistung der gefragtesten Soundkarten.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (28. Februar 2009)

und der gefragtesten soundsystem und wie du siehst ist kein teufel dabei


----------



## v3rtex (28. Februar 2009)

Gefragt heißt nicht automatisch gut.

Versuch doch einfach mal ein Teufel System probezuhören, wenns dir nciht gefällt kannst du es immernoch zurück schicken.


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2009)

Packungsbeilage beachten:



> Hinweis: Die Reihenfolge im PCGH-Preisvergleich muss nicht zwingend mit den tatsächlichen Abverkäufen zusammenhängen. Sie zeigt aber immerhin, für welche Produkte sich die User interessieren bzw. bei welchen Produkten Preisrecherchen durchgeführt werden.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

ach ihr mit eurem teufel, teufel hier teufel da!!!!

teufel ist nicht das beste!!!


----------



## Zoon (1. März 2009)

Scher dich zum Teufel 

Ne mal im Ernst, wenn die halbe Belegschaft vom PCGH Forum dir dieses System empfiehlt ... naja wenn der Patient nicht willig ist dann ist dem echt nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

ich will was gscheites großes mit nem großen subwoofer, und die teufel system haben halt nen kleinen subwoofer


----------



## v3rtex (1. März 2009)

Teste es doch erstmal. 

Ich persönlich habe ein Logitech System und würde dir raten, teste Teufel erstmal und entscheide dich dann wenn du es in der zukünftigen Umgebung erlebt hast.
Teufel ist nicht umsonst eine große Marke unter den Soundsystemen. 

Jetzt einfach zu sagen "Subwoofer ist zu klein" ist sinnlos, ohne das System in deinem Zimmer gehört zu haben.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

mein z-2300 was ich gehabt habe hat nen fetten bass gehabt und jetzt will ich halt noch mehr 

und der sub vo dem war schon riesig!


----------



## ManuelB (1. März 2009)

Und Teufel ist reiner Direktvermarkter, was theoretisch den Vorteil hat, dass es entweder günstiger ist oder höherwertiger sein kann (gleicher Preis vorrausgesetzt)
Ich würde auf alles Fälle auch zu Hifi-Komponenten raten, wobei auch Car-Hifi Subchassis eingesetzt werden können. Jedoch unterscheidet sich normalerweise die Abstimmung (Volumen, Ports), da Autos noch einen Druckkammereffekt bieten.  
Eine weitere Alternative wäre ev. auch ein Selbstbau der Bässe. Es gibt rel. günstige 30cm/38cm Treiber die, jedenfalls nach den Selbstbaumagazinen, recht ordentlich klingen sollen. 
Für die ganz wilden ev. ein Eckhorn mit 18"" Treiber 

Der Einsatz von PA-Verstärkern als Bassendstufe sollte gehen, wobei wie gesagt noch die Frequenzweiche fehlt oder aber ein Audio Ausgang der als reiner Sub Ausgang konfiguriert werden kann.


MfG
Manu


----------



## rebel4life (1. März 2009)

Auf meinen Rat hört er ja nicht, Hifi Komponenten sind ja nichts für ihn.

Ich finde Teufel auch nicht gut, Logitech macht für mich nur gute Mäuse, mehr nicht.


----------



## ManuelB (1. März 2009)

Gut, ich habe Teufel noch nicht probiert. Nach meiner Mini-Hifi-Anlagenzeit habe ich die Lautsprecher immer nach Bauvorschlägen selber gebaut. Mir reicht es vom Klang und Bass ist auch genug da.

MfG
Manu


----------



## Speed-E (1. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> mein z-2300 was ich gehabt habe hat nen fetten bass gehabt und jetzt will ich halt noch mehr
> 
> und der sub vo dem war schon riesig!



Wo hat das denn fetten Bass? Naja für "Future-Trance" reichts wohl noch.
Kauf dir das Logitech 5500 und dann ist gut.

Wenn du vom z-2300 schon begeistert bist kannste da nichts falsch machen. 

P.S. schau dich im Monkey-Markt mal nach einem aktiven JBL-Subwoofer um. Dann biste voll ausgerüstet.

MfG Speed-E


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

die subs von jbl sind ja alle so mini!

und ich höre keine future trance *******, ich hab besseres.


----------



## Jayhawk (1. März 2009)

Also wenn du wirklich eine Pa wollst dann:
zwei Mackie srm 350
SRM 350 v2 - Boxen aktiv
ein Pult:
MG 102 C Mixer - Mixer 8-Kanal
Wenn du dann noch meinst es soll noch ein subwover werden dann bitte.

SWA 1801 z 800Watt 18" Aktiv Sub - Bassboxen aktiv

Die 135 Dezibel dürften wohl reichen, auch wenn sie nur max sind


ABER:


PA FÜR DIE WOHNUNG IST TOTALER SCHWACHSIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DESSHALB:


    Ich würde dir zu einem analogen Pult (so zirca 110€) und zwei halbwegs vernünftigen, aktiven Studiomonitoren raten (300€), Und meinetwegen ein sub.
Das Pult könnte zum beispiel ein behringer xenyx 1202 FX werden. Der Monitor sollte auf jeden Fall ein Fame 5080 am sein. 
Damit hättest du viele Möglichkeiten auf alle möglichen Geräte zu gehen (hierzu vieleicht noch eine Cleanbox?) und hättest definitiv besseren Sound als bei Teufel oder Logitech (rebel4live hatte schon recht mit den mäusen)^^. Und dazu sind die Fames auch echt ganz gut belastbar.
Der limitierende Faktor dürften also deine Nachbarn sein.

Hier di links:
Fame 5080 AM / Fame DB 039 2x Aktivmonitor, 2x Stnder - Studiomonitore aktiv

XENYX 1202 Mixer, Xenyx Preamps - Mixer 12-Kanal

508 Sub Subwoofer aktiv - Deals

Ich denke das würde bei deinem Budget am meisten Sinn machen!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen,
Mfg Jacob         
                    ____________


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2009)

Also, ist ja echt der helle wahnsinn. dein Vergleich den du angebracht hast dass Logitech weiter oben steht und damit besser ist, ist grundlegend falsch. Wieso?? Ganz Einfach: Teufel ist Direktversender, sprich: du brauchst Tefel systeme gar net suchen, weil es die e nur DIREKT bei Teufel gibt, somit isn preisvergleich sinnlos.

Mach wie du denkst, aber wenn du meinst ein lauter bass is besser als n tiefer und präziser dann musst du noch bissel was lernen.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> ... ein lauter bass is besser als n tiefer und präziser dann musst du noch bissel was lernen.



das hab ich nie gesagt....


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2009)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Also wenn du wirklich eine Pa wollst dann:
> zwei Mackie srm 350
> SRM 350 v2 - Boxen aktiv
> ein Pult:
> ...





Ob das sinn macht, sich so etwas zu ,,basteln" sei mal dahingestellt. Der will nur bass -  somit reicht n 60 € sub von Chinatech oder irgendwas und der is glücklich xD
Spaß beiseite. lass ihn das Logitch z-5500 holen un soll er glücklich sein.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

ja ich werds mir eh holen, aber eine frage hätt ich noch.
kann man den Sub mit dem z-5500 verbinden?


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ja ich werds mir eh holen, aber eine frage hätt ich noch.
> kann man den Sub mit dem z-5500 verbinden?



Wieso willst du den mit dem z-5500 verbinden?? du brächutest ne car-Endstufe, autobatterie, Netzteil usw. SO ETWAS GEHÖRT NICHT INS HAUS!!!
Das geht nicht aber selbst wenn du das probierst - haushaltssicherung (standart) ist 10 A, ne autobatterie hat meilenweit mehr. entweder dir fackelt de bude ab - oder die sicherung kommt sobald du ne neue reindrehst. so etwas ist absoluter Nonsinns!
Schau dir das mal an (is von teufel, ich weiß)
LINK
Der hat 2 Subs drinne, und der bringt deine nachbarnzum ausziehen!


----------



## tibu (1. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ja ich werds mir eh holen, aber eine frage hätt ich noch.
> kann man den Sub mit dem z-5500 verbinden?


 
Car HiFi Equipment hat in der Regel 4 Ohm, Home HiFI in der Regel 8 Ohm Impedanz. Dann kommen zwar Töne aus Deinem Sub aber sicherlich nicht solche die Du Dir vorstellst.
Sollte der Sub vom 5500 nicht ausreichen?


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

ok die von teufel sieht gut aus, nur halt nicht so billig....

muss man da noch was dazukaufen oder ist da schon alles dabei?


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ok die von teufel sieht gut aus, nur halt nicht so billig....
> 
> muss man da noch was dazukaufen oder ist da schon alles dabei?



Ja, da musst du noch die Kable (Fette 4mm² empfohlen) dazukaufen. wenn du noch kein verstärker hast, bringt dich allerdings die Anlage auch net weit.
Wenn du sparen möchtest, empfehl ich das Stereoset, kostet 249 € pro Box. Glaubs mir, mit den Dingern hast du spaß ohne ende, aber wie gesagt ohne Verstärker bringt dich das system nicht weiter. (weil teilaktiv)


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

ok kannst du mir den link für den verstärker bei teufel geben?
und wo kann man da die kabel kaufen

achja gratulation an euch, das ihr mich dazu gebracht habt ein teufel system kaufen zu wollen!
respekt


----------



## rebel4life (1. März 2009)

4mm²? Wozu? Das sind die Marketingsprüche der Händler, der einzigste Unterschied ist der Widerstand, welcher aber eh im 0,xOhm Bereich liegt. Ein 1,5mm² oder 2,5² reichen da vollkommen aus.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

ja wo kann man bei teufel die kabel kaufen und welche soll ich da jetzt genau kaufen?

und  kannst du mir den link für den verstärker bei teufel geben?

und braucht man dann noch eine gute soundkarte im pc??


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ja wo kann man bei teufel die kabel kaufen und welche soll ich da jetzt genau kaufen?
> 
> und  kannst du mir den link für den verstärker bei teufel geben?



Also, Verstärker gibts net bei Teufel. aber es gibt sogenannte Komplettsysteme, welche über einen intergrierten Verstärker verfügen LINK
Schau auf der website einfach unter Heimkino-->Komplettsysteme nach da gibts haufen systeme, wo du keinen receiver brauchst, d.h. du kannst tv usw. dirket am sub anhängen.
Kabel gibts dort auch, LINK.
Ich empfehl dir, mindestens 2,5 ² zu nehmen. 4 ² ist empfohlen, aber des zu bearbeiten isn krampf zudem wie schon angedeutet, liegt der widerstand im 1 ohm bereich.
Schön das du uns erhöhrt hast


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

und brauch ich da nur die lautsprecherkabel??
das system würde mir gefallen


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> und brauch ich da nur die lautsprecherkabel??
> das system würde mir gefallen


 
Korrekt. du bräuchtest nur kabel, mehr nicht. 
Das sys was du zeigst, war bei mir ebnfalls in der näheren wahl - jedoch mit nem guten verstärker biste schnell bei 1100 - 1200 € - ziemlich viel. das Theater 3 steht dem Theater 4 in nichts nach - außer das es..... bescheiden aussieht.


----------



## CiSaR (1. März 2009)

So da ihr alle Teufel empfehlt, empfehle ich jetzt das Z-5500.
Ich hab es selbst hier rumstehen und es ist einfach der Hammer 
Ich hab noch nie so viel Spaß beim Filme schauen gehabt und Techno kommt damit mehr als geil


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> So da ihr alle Teufel empfehlt, empfehle ich jetzt das Z-5500.
> Ich hab es selbst hier rumstehen und es ist einfach der Hammer
> Ich hab noch nie so viel Spaß beim Filme schauen gehabt und Techno kommt damit mehr als geil



Hast denn du schon mal ein qualitativ besseres System gehört?? Der Unterschied ist auf jeden Fall gewaltig.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

kommt schon...jetzt bin ich schon bei teufel!!

und brauch ich da kein netzteil oder so??
und brauch ich da noch ne extrige gute soundkarte dafür?
ja es ist schon teuer, dafür sieht es geil aus, hat sicher nen geilen sound und ich brauch mir dann wahrscheinlich nie wieder ein neues kaufen

braucht man da nicht so bananenstecker auch?
oder ein cinchkabel?


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> kommt schon...jetzt bin ich schon bei teufel!!
> 
> und brauch ich da kein netzteil oder so??
> und brauch ich da noch ne extrige gute soundkarte dafür?
> ...



Netzteil - nein 
Soundkarte - was hast du für eine?? war das net die X-fi titanium??
Theater 4 is ne gute wahl 

Bananenstecker - teils, du kannst a einfach die drähtchen in die öffnung stecken und mit der metallkappe zudrehen.
Cinchkabel - Ja, von dem verstärker gehts übe rcinch zum sub, vorher machste noch Y-Adapter rein, weil der Sub-Ausgang nur 1 Kanal ist.

Denk ran: Ohne Verstärker läuft da nix!


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

also ich werd mir wahrscheinlich die kaufen!

und kannst du mir ne liste machen mit allen kabel die ich benötige und wie oft? wäre echt nett.

und welchen verstärker würdet ihr mir empfehlen? könnte man da auch einen vom mm nehmen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

Die X-Fi is optimal, wenn de oft zockst. allerdings teurer. lies dir den test zu meiner xonar DX durch (eigenwerbung xD), die is für musik die bessere wahl.

Also, Kabelliste?? kein Prob.: (ich geh ma vom Theater Hybrid 4 aus)
Zudem geb ich die länge net an, das musste selber wissen 

1 x Y-Adapter, (männlich zu zwei weiblichen) doppelt den Sub-Out des Amplifiers (amp)

2 x Mono Cinch-Kabel, (männlich --> männlich) zum anschluss an y-kabel und sub in den frontboxen

2,5 mm ² bzw. 4 mm ²Lautsprecherkabel, zu jeder box eine "strippe"

evtl Stromverlängerungskabel - kommt auf die entfernung zur steckdose an 


Für die Preislage passende Verstärker sind z.B. LINk oder LINK. Wobei der Verstärker auch, je nach raumgröße kleiner gewählt werden kann.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

ja ich zock oft und ich hör oft musik! also passt die sk!

von den lautsprecherkabel brauch ich dann 5 stück davon oder? weil ist ja ein 5.2 system.
und da sind ja 2 subs, brauch ich da nicht mehr?
und wie schließe ich die an den strom an?

und gibts auch beim media markt z.B. nen guten verstärker oder alternate?


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ja ich zock oft und ich hör oft musik! also passt die sk!
> 
> von den lautsprecherkabel brauch ich dann 5 stück davon oder? weil ist ja ein 5.2 system.
> und da sind ja 2 subs, brauch ich da nicht mehr?
> ...



Ich will dir net zu nahe treten, aber hast du am anfang net geschriem dass du wenig ahnung von HiFi hast?? wär das Theater 4 dann net ne nummer zu groß?? zudem biste schüler...
Ich hab ja das motiv 6. der sub läuft auf der hälfte und den hört man 2 stockwerke tiefer im keller noch... 
,,Stück" gibts in dem sinn net. es gibt 20, 30 oder 50 m. die musste sann selber zurechtschneiden und abisolieren.
Die subs werden von der steckdose mit strom versorgt, signale bekommen die von den Sub-Out über mono-cinch 

Media-Markt is nix... bei alternate ham se iwie die denons rausgenommen... hier gibts gute receiver(verstärker) LINK


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

hab auch nicht so viel ahnung von HiFi, aber ich will jetzt was gscheites dass ich dann sehr lange nix dafür kaufen muss.

ja also sind da schon kabel dabei beim Theater 4 oder? weil sonst müsste ich ja für die subs auch kabel kaufen.

harman/kardon ist ja auch ne gute marke oder? die gibts bei alternate


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> hab auch nicht so viel ahnung von HiFi, aber ich will jetzt was gscheites dass ich dann sehr lange nix dafür kaufen muss.
> 
> ja also sind da schon kabel dabei beim Theater 4 oder? weil sonst müsste ich ja für die subs auch kabel kaufen.
> 
> harman/kardon ist ja auch ne gute marke oder? die gibts bei alternate



Wie du meinst 

Ne, Kabel musst du alle selber holen. z.B. direkt bei teufel. lis dir bitte auch die beschreibung zum sys. durch, weil da viele deiner fragen schon beantwortet werden 
Harman/kardon sin auch gut.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

ok danke!!

welches hier wäre am besten?

und vom dem soundsystem muss man dann alles an den verstärker anschließen und dann an die sk oder?


----------



## Dustin91 (2. März 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Die X-Fi is optimal, wenn de oft zockst. allerdings teurer. lies dir den test zu meiner xonar DX durch (eigenwerbung xD), die is für musik die bessere wahl.
> 
> Also, Kabelliste?? kein Prob.: (ich geh ma vom Theater Hybrid 4 aus)
> Zudem geb ich die länge net an, das musste selber wissen
> ...


Warum sind denn bei dem System keine kabel dabei?
Sogar beim CEMPE waren alle benötigten dabei, und das ist ja preislich in einer ganz anderen Liga.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

ich hab mal auf der seite von teufel im FAQ gesucht und das gefunden:

Welches Kabel brauche ich für das Theater 4 Hybrid?

Eine so hochwertige Lautsprecher-Kombination wie unser Theater 4 Hybrid verlangt nach adäquatem Zubehör, um sein Leistungsvermögen vollends ausspielen zu können. Lautsprecher-Kabel und NF-Verbindungskabel zur Verbindung Subwoofer/AV-Receiver sind wegen der verschiedenen unterschiedlichen Kunden-Anforderungen nicht im Setpreis enthalten. Sie bekommen jedoch sehr gutes und günstiges Kabel direkt von uns.

Wir empfehlen für das Theater 4 Hybrid Teufel-Lautsprecherkabel 2 x 4 qmm zur Verbindung der Satellitenboxen mit dem AV-Receiver/Verstärker, zweimal Teufels NF-Mono-Cinchkabel zum Anschluss des jeweiligen Line-Eingangs zum integrierten aktiven Subwoofer und zu guter letzt Teufels Y-Adapter: dieser ist erforderlich um den einen Sub Out-Ausgang des AV-Receivers/Verstärkers zu verdoppeln, damit jeder der beiden integrierten Aktiv-Subwoofer der Säulen eine eigene Ansteuerung erhält.

Dieses Zubehör können Sie einfach in unserem Zubehörbereich  in vorbereiteten Längen mitbestellen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

@King$tiffma$ter:

Der Link war komplett falsch! das warenn Verstärker (stereo) du hast aber ein 5.2 sys, also brauchst du n av receiver ( umgangsprachlich ebenfalls als verstärker bezeichnet xD)
also z.B. den heir : LINK (alternate is iwie langsam,oder??)
Aber die denons find ich persönlich besser sowie preis-leistungsmäßig besser.

Richtig - der receiver is dann dein bester freund, jder kanal ( center/front/rear) hat eigene anschlüsse am verstärker, somit beispielsweise für den center, den receiverausgang für center + und - pol mit dem + und - pol des centersspeakers verbinden  .
btw: was heißt sk?

@dustin:
Das CEMPE ist- verzeihung - im vergleich mit dem theater 4 ein hauch von nichts  Bei Teufel musst du in den besseren regionen alles selber nachkaufen - musste ich ja leider auch machen.


----------



## 4clocker (2. März 2009)

Wer soll denn die ganzen Kabel bezahlen, die kosten ja ein halbes vermögen


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

4clocker schrieb:


> Wer soll denn die ganzen Kabel bezahlen, die kosten ja ein halbes vermögen



Ja, kann man so sehen. bei 4mm² sin lt. teufel für normal gebräuchliche kabel (30 m) fette 71 € fällig. zudem noch 2 x je nach abstand 5 m mono-cinch kabel = je 19,90 €.
Deswegen wundert es mich, er hat - mit verlaub - wahrscheinlich nie ein solches system betriebn bzw. angeschlossen - das is ne wahnsinns arbeit. das einpegeln und konfigurieren is ne andre sache, die noch weitaus nervenzehrender ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ich hab mal auf der seite von teufel im FAQ gesucht und das gefunden:
> 
> Welches Kabel brauche ich für das Theater 4 Hybrid?
> 
> ...



Den link wollt ich dir a schicken - der beweis das nix dazu ist


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

sk = soundkarte

sind beim receiver schon kabel dabei???

ja das mit dem anschließen.
1. gibts ne anleitung.
2. gibts euch.
3. hab ich nen bekannten der sich damit gut auskennt

sry dass ich nochmal frage aber kannst du mir jetzt ne komplette liste mit allem drum und drann schreiben? also kabel, receiver etc.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

Also, hier mal das datenblatt des guten denon : link da steht nix von kabel.... da wird nur das stromkabel dabei sein, mehr nich 

Ok, du bringst einen echt um den feierabend... xD

also: 

System: Teufel Theater Hybrid 4

Receiver: z.B. Denon AVR-1909 oder AVR- 1709

Kabel: ( Je nach länge unterschiedlich, musste ja selber wissen bzw. ausmessen, Bilder bei z.B. Teufel)

2 x Mono Cinch Kabel
1 x Cinch Adapter (2 x Cinch-Stecker auf eine Buchse)
Je nach Länge: 2,5 mm ² Lautsprecherkabel
evtl. Verlängerungskabel für Strom
Zusätzlich ein Antennenkabel für den receiver für radio 

Verbindung zur SK:
1 x Y-Adapterkabel
bzw. bei echten 5.1 sound = jeden kanal durchschleifen


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

Achso, kleiner Gag zwischnedurch: beim teuersten Teufel-Sys ( 6000 €!!!) gibts es auch KEINE kabel dazu


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (2. März 2009)

Ich misch mich jetzt hier einfach mal ein, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass der KingStiffMaster nicht weiß was er hier grade macht.

Also:

1) Bevor du so viel Geld für Hifi Equipment ausgiebst, lese dich erstmal in die Thematik ein.

2) Lass dich vernünftig und Ausgiebig von Leuten beraten, die wirklich eine Ahnung haben (soll jetzt Angriff auf irgendwen hier sein, aber es gibt schon einige Leute die mehr Ahnung haben)

3) Kauf kein System auf gut Glück - Höre dir ALLE Möglichen Systeme die in deinem Preisrahmen an.

4) Nicht nach Technischen Daten und Reviews kaufen, Musik ist SUBJEKTIV 
 Heisst jedem gefällt etwas anderes, geh Probehören

5) HIFI-FORUM: Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi <-- Gutes Forum, wo sich Leute tummeln, die schon viele Systeme und Komponenten gehört haben.
- Aber um Himmelswillen, sei bloß nicht so dermaßen Sturköpfig -
So wie du hier schreibst, ist dir Quali ja Quasi egal - da kannst dir dann auch einfach Partyboxen mit Bass kaufen

Ich denke in dem Preisrahmen wird dir da besser geholfen.

@All
Wie könnt ihr ihm so planlos, so dermaßen viel Geld ausgeben lassen ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

JMF


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Ich misch mich jetzt hier einfach mal ein, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass der KingStiffMaster nicht weiß was er hier grade macht.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Schön dass du mich meinst. aber ich hab ihn ein paar mal versucht zu erklären, dass das sys evtl. zu groß ist. aber er will was ordentliches und mag das system.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

ok ich danke dir für deine mühe...

ich werd den ersten receiver nehmen, ich frag mal alternate an wann sie ihn wieder liefern können.

was heißt das? "bzw. bei echten 5.1 sound = jeden kanal durchschleifen"

antennenkabel brauch ich nicht, weil ich eh kein radio hör...


also nehm ich dann das:

    30 m Teufel Lautsprecherkabel 2 x 4 qmm
*72,90 Euro*
  5 m Teufel Mono-Cinchkabel (2x)
*40 Euro*
  2,5 m Teufel Y-Adapterkabel
*3,90 Euro*
  Teufel Y-Adapter (2 x Cinch-Stecker auf eine Buchse)
*7,90 Euro*
Receiver
und das Theater 4 Hybrid!

und @JunkMastahFlash:

ich kenn mich zwar nicht so gut mit HiFi aus, aber ich hoffe dass Devil96 sich so gut auskennt.
Ich möchte mir jetzt ein sehr gutes System kaufen dass ich mir nicht noch einmal eins kaufen muss.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ok ich danke dir für deine mühe...
> 
> ich werd den ersten receiver nehmen, ich frag mal alternate an wann sie ihn wieder liefern können.
> 
> ...



Kein ding... aber JunkMastahFlash hat irgendwo recht. bist du dir 100% ig sicher, dass du wirklich über 1200€ raushauen willst mit nem sys mit dem du ein 50 m ² nraum in disco-lautstärke beschallen kannst??
Wie gesagt - mit deiner erfahrung (net bös gemeint) kannst du auf jeden fall mit concept e PE (179€) glücklich werden.... und hast noch geld übrig, um n urlaub zu machen ^^ oder dir n guten tv zu holen.

Überleg dir das noch mal ganz genau bitte.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

ich werds mir für meinen neuen pc kaufen und der kostet schon 5k € und da nehm ich als monitor nen 42" Plasma. Also muss auch ein sehr gutes Soundsystem her


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> ich werds mir für meinen neuen pc kaufen und der kostet schon 5k € und da nehm ich als monitor nen 42" Plasma. Also muss auch ein sehr gutes Soundsystem her



Bist du in der schweiz groß geworden xD?? ich dacht schon ich verdien relativ gut... Alter schwede, dann ist das sys mit deinem zubehör ne gute wahl.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

Update: beim HiFi forum bin ich grad füpndig geworden:

Querschnitt eines Lautsprecherkabels?
Faustregel bei Längen:
- bis 4m --> 1,5mm²
- bis 7m --> 2,5mm²
- bis 11m --> 4mm²
- bis 17m --> 6mm²

 Also reichen 2,5 mm² aus.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

bei dem FAQ steht dass man 4mm² nehmen soll!

und ne ich wohn in Österreich


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

King$tiffma$ter schrieb:


> bei dem FAQ steht dass man 4mm² nehmen soll!
> 
> und ne ich wohn in Österreich



ja.... mag sein. aber 2,5 mm² reichen auch aus. 

Österreich?? da is der urlaub immer scheen


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

ok dann nehm ich 2,5 mm²!

Danke für deine Hilfe !

und wieviel von den lautsprecherkabel sollte man da am besten kaufen?


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (2. März 2009)

Ey Kollege, ein Plasma Primär als PC Monitor ist echt ziemlich 
Wie kommt man auf so bescheurte Ideen.

Spar lieber dein Geld als es Sinnlos aus dem Fenster zu werfen, bzw wenn du schon viel Geld hast und es ausgeben möchtest, dann mach das ein wenig überlegt.

Dein 5000€ PC ist nach nem Jahr auch nur noch maximal 1000€ Wert.

Wie alt bist du ?

@Devil:
Schätzt du dich als Kompetent genug ein ihn nicht falsch zu beraten ?


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (2. März 2009)

der plasma ist dann nur zum zocken ey!
fürs arbeiten uns surfen hab ich nen lappi

und hier kann geschlossen werden


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (2. März 2009)

Dir ist aber schon Bewusst, dass ein PlasmaTV auf Grund der statischen Symbole nicht das ideale ist ?

Ausserdem habe ich mir mal deine anderen Themen durchgelesen.

Verzeihe mir, wenn ich das sage:

Aber du kommst mir vor wie Cartman

BTW: 14 Jahre alt ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. März 2009)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Ey Kollege, ein Plasma Primär als PC Monitor ist echt ziemlich
> Wie kommt man auf so bescheurte Ideen.
> 
> Spar lieber dein Geld als es Sinnlos aus dem Fenster zu werfen, bzw wenn du schon viel Geld hast und es ausgeben möchtest, dann mach das ein wenig überlegt.
> ...



Ja, so ziemlich. Ich bin nicht der profi - mein wissen reicht meiner meinung nach für den hobby-Hifibereich aus. Wer 5000€ (sinnfrei) in nen rechner investiert.... zudem a noch schüler ist  komm ich nicht mit. 
Zudem will er ja unbedingt das Theater 4 incl. rest. Was soll ich denn deiner meinung nach tun??


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (17. März 2009)

braucht man bei dem system auch ne gute sk?


----------



## rebel4life (17. März 2009)

Nein, dafür aber einen CD  Player bzw. Schallplattenspieler.


----------



## Ecle (17. März 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Auf meinen Rat hört er ja nicht, Hifi Komponenten sind ja nichts für ihn.
> 
> Ich finde Teufel auch nicht gut, Logitech macht für mich nur gute Mäuse, mehr nicht.



Logitech ist auch ein Elektronik Hersteller. Die bauen jeden Kram. Man merkt schon, dass die mit Sound nicht allzu viel am Hut haben


----------



## Dr.Nossen (18. März 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Logitech ist auch ein Elektronik Hersteller. Die bauen jeden Kram. Man merkt schon, dass die mit Sound nicht allzu viel am Hut haben


lol?
Logitech verbaut duchaus sehr gute chassis in ihre Lautsprechersysteme. 
Im Z5500 sind jedenfalls sehr gute TangBand Chassis eingebau.
In den Sats sinds W3-871SC, die im Selbstbau einen sehr guten Ruf haben. Im Sub ist ein etwas recht billiger OEM chassis, das nicht so bekannt ist verbaut. Dazu kann ich nichts sagen. In der Lautsprecherselbstbauszene hat TangBand sich einen zurecht sehr guten ruf aufgebaut. Niemand sonst bau so günstige und gleichzeitig qualitativ hochwertige Chassis wie TangBand. 

Falls du doch das Logitech mit nem anderen Sub nehmen willst, hier hat jemand den Sub umgebaut 

Und hier das ganze System

Die billigen logitech Systeme sind aber wirklich Elektroschrott. Sat zu klein, Subs spielen zu hoch und so...
Aber dieses ist das Geld wirklich wert.


----------

